# Hivastan™ Receives Environmental Protection Agency Section 18 Approval



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Had this come across my desk the other day.

--------------
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Contact Information:
Blair Ciecko
708-655-2045
[email protected]

Hivastan™ Receives Environmental Protection Agency Section 18 Approval

Schaumburg, IL, October 13, 2008 – Central Life Sciences, whose founders invented insect growth regulator technology more than 30 years ago, today announced that the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has renewed Section 18 clearance for Hivastan™. Hivastan™, a contact miticide with a thick, pliable formulation, is a powerful weapon to help beekeepers protect their bees against Varroa mites. It is currently available in seven states: Colorado, Idaho, Illinois, Mississippi, Missouri, Oregon and Washington. 

“Varroa mites have plagued the beekeeping industry for decades, and unfortunately they have developed resistance to several of the previously approved control products,” explained Mark Taylor, Business Manager for Central Life Sciences. “The active ingredient in Hivastan™ is new to the beekeeping industry, which makes it a valuable tool in the battle against resistant Varroa mites.”

Hivastan™ contains fenpyroximate, a highly effective miticide that has been formulated into an easy-to-use delivery system. During testing with the U.S. Department of Agriculture, Hivastan™ was placed in hives for six weeks, providing effective Varroa control during and after treatment. 

To provide maximum control, Central Life Sciences recommends treating all infested bee colonies with Hivastan™ once a year – prior to the first honey flow in the spring or in the fall after the last honey flow. 

“Varroa mite control requires an integrated pest management approach,” said Taylor. “Given the resistance issues with currently registered products it is extremely important to follow a rotational strategy to slow down or prevent the development of resistance. Hivastan™ fits well into a rotational strategy for mite control.”

Hivastan™ is available in 25-pound buckets containing enough product to treat 50 hives. Each treatment consists of 8 oz (225 grams) of product per hive. This is enough to treat a typical colony for six weeks, and any excess product remaining after this period should be removed from the hive.

About Central Life Sciences
The Professional Agriculture Division, which markets Hivastan™ and Apistan®, is part of the Central Life Sciences strategic business unit of Central Garden & Pet (NASDAQ: CENT). Central Life Sciences is dedicated to creating healthier environments and making life better for people, plants and companion animals around the world. As inventors of insect growth regulator technology more than 30 years ago, the founders of Central Life Sciences pioneered biorational pest control: using the insect’s chemistry as a means to reduce pest populations. For more information on Hivistan™, visit www.CentralApiary.com or call 1-800-248-7763. 

###

Apistan is a registered trademark and Hivastan is a trademark of Wellmark International.


----------



## Bud Dingler (Feb 8, 2008)

*from Randy Oliver's website*

http://www.scientificbeekeeping.com//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38

"Fenproximate is lipophilic, again meaning that it will likely accumulate in the combs. When I asked the company rep how stable it was in beeswax, he replied “very stable.” The company does not yet know whether comb contamination will be a problem, but plans to conduct further evaluations in the near future." 


sounds like to me another way to ensure contaminating your brood comb and damaging your bees and possibly opening the door to CCD etc. 

ask yourself how does poisoning your brood comb fall under a Section 18 emergency label? have we not gotten to were we are now in Bee Land by using harsh miticides and rendering most brood comb unlivable? 


my advice to hobbyists and novices is stick with apiguard or oxalic acid or formic acid or get some russian bees that can live without any mite treatment. once your brood comb is contaminated the only cure is gasoline and a match!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

AW dang....

I was just going to google Fenpyroximate for a blue towl special.

Sorry Barry, I was bored.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Mites & comb*

Well I guess the factory for Tactic is closed. Can't get Amitraz unless you stocked up. It is not lipophilic. Why can't we get an Amitraz product?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Good news!*

Can't wait to evaluate it on a few pallets!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>Why can't we get an Amitraz product

We go it this fall in Canada


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Amitraz*

Hi Ian I guess you mean we got it

Could you share about product and delivery? Thanks Tom


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Delivery*

I mean within the hive not through the mail!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Mites!*

I think that I will be getting a few bee yards out of state.
LOL
Ernie
( shop towels+):shhhh:


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*It's approved to use on cotton*

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/r114400111.html

Ernie


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>Could you share about product and delivery? Thanks Tom

Its in the familliar strip form, two strip per colony. That brings the ease of use just as Apistan and checkmite.
It has worked very well in my hives. I had some yards over threshold, and others nearing it. It wipped the mites out. Seemed to be easy on the hives, I guess, unlike with organic acids.

They tell me its fat soluble so it breaks down and doesnt pose as much residue risk in the wax. I am not sure with this, I am not familliar with this kind of chemistry. Perhaps somone here can elaberate on that, or perhaps comment on its accuracy.

Its has actually saved me from having no mite control method at a time when I desperatly needed it. This fall had been unfavorable to organic treatments, and othere chemical methods were becoming useless. It has bought me another year of two of mite control.


----------



## florida pollinator (Jul 31, 2006)

Unless something has changed, I thought Hivastan had been pulled off the market for the time being.
Some problem with the delivery method or something, I was told.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

ian have you been useing the acids like formic or oxcilic?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Amitraz*

I am also still getting excellent results with it


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>ian have you been useing the acids like formic or oxcilic?


yes, but without a whole lot of effectivness. As our local extentions officer says, organic acid treatments are to keep the hives in check, to help delay the mites growth and maybe delay treatments. They say it is very important to monitor, becasue the organic treatments are variable and dependent on so many factors. If they for some reason dont work, just as they havent this last couple of years, then youd better be on top of things in order to prevent a huge meltdown of your colony numbers.
Everything is regional, our region makes these kind of treatments challenging


----------

